# Wacker Jumping Jack(tamper)



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

2 Cycle Engine Only Runs At Normal Power Only While Partly Choked I Cleaned The Carb And Installed New Kit.the Problem Before Was It Would Not Start At All. Now It Starts And Only Runs Well When Part Choked.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like there is still a carb issue, if it only runs well with the choke on. Did you disassemble the entire carb. How did you clean it.
Dean


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

What kind of trimmer do you have? Check for an air leak in between the carb and the block, spray some carb cleaner where they meet and see if the rpms change.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

any adjustment screws?


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> Sounds like there is still a carb issue, if it only runs well with the choke on. Did you disassemble the entire carb. How did you clean it.
> Dean


i agree,,


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Careful here...I've seen many rammers (jumping jacks) with beat crank bearings and seals. Carb. work won't do any good if there's a crankcase/crankshaft seal leak. If there's evidence of dirt ingestion, or low compression, I'd look more closely at other areas than the carb. Not to say you haven't a carb. issue, I've just seen many rammers having neglected air filters.
Paul


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I know its not alot to do with whats being asked here, but if your new to the Jumping Jacks, service wise, watch out for that thing jumping while starting it, it may put your nose on the side of your face. Seen someone do that once, was not pretty. He couldn't get it to start, played with it, about the 20th pull it fired off and up she came, Motor meet Face", "Guy meet Ground". Thinking back on it, it was kinda funny, but you can seriously get hurt with one of those.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

dj722000 said:


> I know its not alot to do with whats being asked here, but if your new to the Jumping Jacks, service wise, watch out for that thing jumping while starting it, it may put your nose on the side of your face. Seen someone do that once, was not pretty. He couldn't get it to start, played with it, about the 20th pull it fired off and up she came, Motor meet Face", "Guy meet Ground". Thinking back on it, it was kinda funny, but you can seriously get hurt with one of those.


Ouchies !! Yes, pancake fingers or hands would hurt mucho - 2000 Lbs. or more of compaction force typically :O


----------

